# 2008 BowTech General - Official Image...



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Attached is a picture of the 2008 General shown in optional APG camo. I'll be submitting more pictures as soon as I get the go ahead which should be pretty soon. Sorry about the size but I had to reduce it quite a bit to make it fit the file size requirements.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks Pat.

We are looking forward to pictures of the Airbornes......


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

Looks really sweet.. I'm diggin the cams a ton.. can't wait for more pics


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

looks awesome cant wait to shoot it when will we get pics of the airborn bows


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

That is a sweet looking bow.I can't wait till we get one in around here.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

*Thanks for the pic Pat*

when can we expect to see the 82nd and the 101rst


----------



## COarcher05 (Apr 18, 2007)

olehemlock said:


> when can we expect to see the 82nd and the 101rst


i second this


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Thanks Pat.

It looks pretty cool!

Good luck with the new line up this year! :thumb:


----------



## pinwheel5 (Jun 1, 2002)

Awesome. We should get our first one in a week or sooner!!


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Lookin' good Pat...

If you want a larger size picture posted, just e-mail it to me and I'll take care of it.


----------



## xforce1 (Oct 3, 2007)

*xforce*

can anyone tell me what happen to the fast speed of 360 or so from the new bowtech bows that were suppose to come out this year


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Heere's a larger image.


----------



## Bonehead1 (Oct 20, 2005)

xforce1 said:


> can anyone tell me what happen to the fast speed of 360 or so from the new bowtech bows that were suppose to come out this year


I thought someone on here was bragging about a 370 in the works from the boys in Eugene, so which one is it???


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

xforce1 said:


> can anyone tell me what happen to the fast speed of 360 or so from the new bowtech bows that were suppose to come out this year


2 post and your getting to be old news, one question for you? Who or they or what ever it was told you they where comming out with a 360fps bow


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

General looks sweet, luv' them awesome lookin' cams :darkbeer:


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i just shot this bow a few hours ago. very smooth. the draw is hard but is very smooth. smoother draw cycle than the guardian but i would say just as hard to pull. on the shot very little noise. just a touch quieter than the guardian which is very hard to do in the first place. not a big fan of the roller gaurd and i think the suppressor has a lot of good thought behind it but could use a little work. overall and awesome shooting bow and probably going to be one of the best sellers for 2008! im lookin forward to shoot the airbornes. i also shot the new diamond. all i can say is fast. it had a vibration that stuck in the bow for about 4 seconds after the shot but that could be fixed with a stabilizer. way to go bowtech keep up the innovations.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

xforce1 said:


> can anyone tell me what happen to the fast speed of 360 or so from the new bowtech bows that were suppose to come out this year


isn't 352 close enough. i think they had one in the works but had to tone it down a bit for durability and vibration. they could do it but to do it in a bow that would last is pushing technology and materials. remember they hit 340's back a few years ago with the black knight.


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Cost?*

Anyone know what these are going to cost?


----------



## Rattler (Dec 19, 2006)

My curiousity is whether the roller guard is gonna cause alot of un-needed stress on the limbs with that steep angle and cause limb failures.


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*Roller*

I am concerned about the cables coming off the roller. There is nothing to prevent that. One misplaced twig and it looks to me like it would derail the whole thing. Am I missing something?

B T H


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Here's a larger picture of the General.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

drx said:


> General looks sweet, luv' them awesome lookin' cams :darkbeer:


They look almost like the Browning Oasis cams :wink: ... but I have to agree that they do look sharp!


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Big Time Hunter said:


> I am concerned about the cables coming off the roller. There is nothing to prevent that. One misplaced twig and it looks to me like it would derail the whole thing. Am I missing something?
> 
> B T H



You'll be surpised at how hard they are to get off the rollers and I don't believe a twig will do it. If it does, you could just put them back on.

Pressing the bow makes taking them on and off the rollers much easier.


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm liking that rig!! Good job Bowtech!


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been playing a lot with the new tech hunter elites, they have the same roller guard set up. It is pretty hard to get them off, if the bow is not pressed. I can't really see them comming off, unless you are really trying to get them to.
Also, we need the airborn pics!!! They must be pretty sweet if they are not letting the pics out yet. My tribby will be up for sale pretty soon here, I just want to know how the airborn looks and shoots first.


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> You'll be surpised at how hard they are to get off the rollers and I don't believe a twig will do it. If it does, you could just put them back on.
> 
> Pressing the bow makes taking them on and off the rollers much easier.


Yeah, those cables seem to be under a lot of tension. I doubt they'd come off easily.

What I'm more worried would be how well it is sealed against dirt and grit, and whether it causes any further cam lean and/or limb stress. The Center Trac cam seems to have an inherent problem with lean... did Bowtech do anything to decrease that?


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Oxymoron said:


> Yeah, those cables seem to be under a lot of tension. I doubt they'd come off easily.
> 
> What I'm more worried would be how well it is sealed against dirt and grit, and whether it causes any further cam lean and/or limb stress. The Center Trac cam seems to have an inherent problem with lean... did Bowtech do anything to decrease that?


My center track commander has no lean problems, neither has any other one I have seen. If they are set up right, there should be no problems.


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Oxymoron said:


> Yeah, those cables seem to be under a lot of tension. I doubt they'd come off easily.
> 
> What I'm more worried would be how well it is sealed against dirt and grit, and whether it causes any further cam lean and/or limb stress. The Center Trac cam seems to have an inherent problem with lean... did Bowtech do anything to decrease that?



Let's just say our Engineers have done a fantasic job with this new design.


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

What were the specs on the General and what are the "Airbornes" I am apparently out of the loop. What about the specs on the Diamond models? Thanks for the info


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

dhayse32 said:


> What were the specs on the General and what are the "Airbornes" I am apparently out of the loop. What about the specs on the Diamond models? Thanks for the info


Do a little searching, you will find everything you are asking about!


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

Lets go bigger yet!


----------



## thespyhunter (Apr 8, 2005)

The suppressor looks like it *might* cause a fletching clearance issue, depending on your fletching.
Is it adjustable ?


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

I understand that it can be dipped in a new camo called Treestand. Any pics of what this looks like?


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

thespyhunter said:


> The suppressor looks like it *might* cause a fletching clearance issue, depending on your fletching.
> Is it adjustable ?


You can rotate it around so it is higher.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

price


----------



## alain (Dec 10, 2003)

I dont know if it has been said but what about the draw lenght on the new bowtech i hope they think for me and others with short arms?:embara:


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

Will the 08 Guardian and Commander also have the new roller guard/string stop?


----------



## Bugle'm In (Jun 28, 2006)

Like the looks of the new cam, looks very much like a Vector cam so it should be a lot smoother than the binaries from the last couple years.
Anybody know how the string stops operate and their location on the cams?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

i have the money for it ( i would say) but i would be killed for getting one by my parents i just got a 2005 slayer . i am goin to wait till 2009 any news on the 2008 martin bows . if i am around that is :wink::wink:


----------



## ChuckDU77 (Apr 3, 2006)

Just put my hands on a General for the shop I shoot for. The draw cycle is so smooth, it is like night and day from the Guardian and Commander. This bow is a winner. My shop told me they are waiting for the airbornes, but think they are also center pivot. Can't wait to shoot the General, maybe next week!! I am a little concerned with how short the General is with a 30.5 inch draw length but I still have to try it.:tongue:


----------



## cajunhunter (May 10, 2007)

What will be the difference between the general and the guardian.


----------



## babykat (May 19, 2006)

Awesome Job Bowtech!!:darkbeer:


----------



## styhlin (Dec 8, 2002)

ChuckDU77 said:


> Just put my hands on a General for the shop I shoot for. The draw cycle is so smooth, it is like night and day from the Guardian and Commander. This bow is a winner. My shop told me they are waiting for the airbornes, but think they are also center pivot. Can't wait to shoot the General, maybe next week!! I am a little concerned with how short the General is with a 30.5 inch draw length but I still have to try it.:tongue:



I just got off the phone with that shop you shoot for and they said you have been replaced. Sorry, I guess you're paying full price this year!


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

My General should be here on Monday, hopefully it will have a mod with
it to make it a 27.5 incher.

I do not know the price at this time, but I will assume it will be over $800.00


----------



## Trophyhunter07 (Mar 29, 2007)

My local shop said they will have the General's early next week at $779..


----------



## godfathergator (Jan 21, 2007)

Found some vids of the General.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NJb5K1_1M4&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp44s43u2X0&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PTEHDeGQBzw&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kW6Z16tGDg&mode=related&search=
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5k4yMqKooc&mode=related&search=


----------



## tbonepaint (Oct 26, 2005)

the airbornes are not center-pivot, they are just like the allegiance, with a new cable guard and shorter brace heigth to pick up the speed


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2007)

*2008 General*

do you have any specifications on the General or any of the new BowTech bows


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

can all you lucky people who are getting the general can you post pics of u shooting it . thanks


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

thespyhunter said:


> The suppressor looks like it *might* cause a fletching clearance issue, depending on your fletching.
> Is it adjustable ?


Just saw on a vid on youtube that you can rotate it up so there is plenty of room for clearance. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

I was thinking the rollers would be a problem but now I think the parallel limbs will keep the cables in the rollers. There's no forward motion with that setup.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> Here's a larger picture of the General.


I'm sure it's just me but..........the angle of the cables on the cable roller looks like an energy sapping design. I'm sure there is plenty to spare though.


----------



## IrishMike (Mar 19, 2007)

So whats the speed on this new creature???? Anyone know?


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

307-315 IBO speed mod
300-308 IBO smooth mod


----------



## uphunter (Oct 14, 2005)

the 29" one i have in my hand came through at 302fps w a 350 grain arrow


----------



## agr697 (Nov 28, 2006)

*general for real*

I just shot the general, its quiet a bit smoother than the guardian, and quieter whish is impressive. I wasn't crazy about the string silencer untill i shot is, it works extremely well. But i was still more impressed with the Diamond Marquis, but i would wait for the Airborne series to come out before I make any decisons


----------



## Gatorjaw (Sep 25, 2005)

I just saw this. Wow!!!!! Looks awesome!!


----------



## delawarearcher (Aug 8, 2006)

I shot a General today myself. I was impressed. To me the draw was smoother then the guardian, although the bow shop owner didnt agree =] (i know your on here somewhere) It was absolutly dead in the hand. I dont know how because my gaurdian was dead in the hand, but this seemed even more dead to me, could be just because its a new bow... ha I thought the string suppressor gave it a loud twang and in the sound department i think the guardian is quieter. I was skeptical about the roller, but id imagine it would take alot to come off of. All in all it was a nice bow.


----------



## buckshot047 (Oct 14, 2005)

awesoem shooting bow...no probs with fletching clearing the cable guard...heard they are coming out with a new camo..ordered the HD green but thinking I may wait for the treestand camo (or that is hat I was told it would be)...anyway amazing bow....cant wait for next year to see what they do for their 10th anniversary


----------



## chadvone (May 7, 2007)

Having the specs in the same thread as the photos would make good sence to me.


----------



## wslaughter (Jun 7, 2006)

sweet bow i may be getting one soon


----------



## NitroJunkie (Jul 10, 2007)

sneak1413 said:


> i just shot this bow a few hours ago. very smooth. the draw is hard but is very smooth. smoother draw cycle than the guardian but i would say just as hard to pull. on the shot very little noise. just a touch quieter than the guardian which is very hard to do in the first place. not a big fan of the roller gaurd and i think the suppressor has a lot of good thought behind it but could use a little work. overall and awesome shooting bow and probably going to be one of the best sellers for 2008! im lookin forward to shoot the airbornes. i also shot the new diamond. all i can say is fast. it had a vibration that stuck in the bow for about 4 seconds after the shot but that could be fixed with a stabilizer. way to go bowtech keep up the innovations.



New Diamond??? Haven't heard a thing about it. Can ya give us some info or PM me??? I've always loved the Diamond line and would like to take a peek into what's hittin the '08 market


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

the new diamond is awesome bow i shot it and the general today i loved the diamond smooth draw decent speed i will probably get it sometime soon


----------



## rohenia222 (Jul 10, 2007)

looks like another bowtech bad idea!, what happens when you need to letdown? yup knuckles into the supressor!!, can't use a kisser button, the supressor is in the way! but yall buy it any way, and the rest of us will be there to pat you on the back and say poor lad.. poor, poor lad, just hang it around your neck and it will be your personal albatross


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

rohenia222 said:


> looks like another bowtech bad idea!, what happens when you need to letdown? yup knuckles into the supressor!!


The bow is a little short to be shot with fingers anyway. If shooting with a release there should be no problem letting down.

FF


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

rohenia222 said:


> looks like another bowtech bad idea!, what happens when you need to letdown? yup knuckles into the supressor!!, can't use a kisser button, the supressor is in the way! but yall buy it any way, and the rest of us will be there to pat you on the back and say poor lad.. poor, poor lad, just hang it around your neck and it will be your personal albatross


So is this from personal experience? If so, I feel for you


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

rohenia222 said:


> looks like another bowtech bad idea!, what happens when you need to letdown? yup knuckles into the supressor!!, can't use a kisser button, the supressor is in the way! but yall buy it any way, and the rest of us will be there to pat you on the back and say poor lad.. poor, poor lad, just hang it around your neck and it will be your personal albatross



If anyone finds themselves smashing their knuckles into a cable rod or the new BowTech suppressor, it should be their first clue that they are trying to shoot too much weight.. Or they should be working out more

Personally I can let down any bow that I can draw very slowly,,thus,, I have never hit my knuckles..


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Russ,
He is only stirring


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

*...huh?*



bobcat91 said:


> I understand that it can be dipped in a new camo called Treestand. Any pics of what this looks like?


Please elaborate on this "treestand" you speak of


----------



## backyardbucs (Mar 4, 2007)

sweet. when does it come on the market?
what are the stats


----------



## bobcat91 (Oct 18, 2006)

Just a rumor that it will be Mossy Oak's new 2008 pattern which is an update of one of their old patterns. But who knows. Mathews was supposed to use a new in house pattern on their bows and start their own camo line of clothing--the pattern's name is 'lost' I believe. Yet the Drenalin LD is AP. Guess we will have to wait til tomorrow to see if the Bowtech site is updated.


----------



## 2cold1 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Treestand Camo*

I have a new 08 Diamond Catalogue at the store and yes there is a new camo called Treestand along with a couple of other new camo colors for 08. The Treestand camo is pretty sweet looking if I do say so myself.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Ok this is the first time I got since I flew here to Iraq last month.......


WOW, what are the specs on this thing?
I have been told from a friend that shot it, that it is the smoothest Bow Bowtech has ever made.


----------

